# XSoil & Andesite



## ruxie88 (Dec 20, 2018)

I was planning on topdressing the lawn this spring with a sand/compost/peat moss mixture. I got some Andemite over winter. I also recently decided to try XSoil and figured I try the below.

Topdress lawn with thin layer of sand continuing to help better level it. Throw down mixture of Andemite and XSoil on top of the sand. Can this be considered my soil amendment for the spring? I also plan to topdress in the fall. My soil is sandy-loam.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

This might be a small tangent but what are you using to top dress?


----------



## ruxie88 (Dec 20, 2018)

uts said:


> This might be a small tangent but what are you using to top dress?


Sand and then spread andemite/XSoil.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Maybe he meant what equipment?


----------



## ruxie88 (Dec 20, 2018)

Gilley11 said:


> Maybe he meant what equipment?


 :roll: my lawn is not that big. A spreader, gorilla cart, shovel and level rake is the equipment list. Plenty of Advil as well.


----------



## sean_h (Jan 31, 2020)

Sightly off topic, but going to try throwing down some XSoil right after I aerate next fall (assuming it's still in stock)... want to get all the goodness down into my clay soil.


----------



## Backyard Soldier (Jul 29, 2019)

ruxie88 said:


> I was planning on topdressing the lawn this spring with a sand/compost/peat moss mixture. I got some Andemite over winter. I also recently decided to try XSoil and figured I try the below.
> 
> Topdress lawn with thin layer of sand continuing to help better level it. Throw down mixture of Andemite and XSoil on top of the sand. Can this be considered my soil amendment for the spring? I also plan to topdress in the fall. My soil is sandy-loam.


What is Andemite?


----------



## Backyard Soldier (Jul 29, 2019)

ruxie88 said:


> I was planning on topdressing the lawn this spring with a sand/compost/peat moss mixture. I got some Andemite over winter. I also recently decided to try XSoil and figured I try the below.
> 
> Topdress lawn with thin layer of sand continuing to help better level it. Throw down mixture of Andemite and XSoil on top of the sand. Can this be considered my soil amendment for the spring? I also plan to topdress in the fall. My soil is sandy-loam.


What is andemite? Haven't heard of it.


----------



## ruxie88 (Dec 20, 2018)

What is andemite? Haven't heard of it.
[/quote]
Misspelled. Look up Andesite


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

I just put 15# per 1000/ over 14k lawn, of X soil, down last week after aeration. Went down easy I. My Lesco 80# spreader wide open. Not expecting any visual results since it's really no NPK value but I'm hoping to Carbon helps with the clay and deeper rooting.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

FedDawg555 said:


> I just put 15# per 1000/ over 14k lawn, of X soil, down last week after aeration. Went down easy I. My Lesco 80# spreader wide open. Not expecting any visual results since it's really no NPK value but I'm hoping to Carbon helps with the clay and deeper rooting.


I applied Xsoil 10# per 1000 over 3000 end of March to my Royal Zoysia. Same here just want deeper roots as I laid the Zoysia 8-9 months ago. I will be going with their 24-0-4 CX DIY end of May.


----------

